# Help! We need an updated.........



## Bamby

.... list of all who vowed to leave the USA if Trump were elected!


----------



## mla2ofus

As far as I'm concerned they can't leave soon enough!!
                                      Mike


----------



## Doc

I found this:

*List of Celebrities who Vowed to Leave U.S. if Trump was Elected*

November 9, 2016 NewsAsylum Staff

Now that Donald Trump will become the 45th President of the United States of America, are celebrities going to make good on their promise to leave the country?

Here is a list of some of the celebs who claimed they would move out of the U.S. if Donald Trump were to be President elect.

Actors

Bryan Cranston: would “definitely move” if Trump won. “Absolutely, I would definitely move,” the “Breaking Bad” star said on “The Bestseller Experiment” podcast. “It’s not real to me that that would happen. I hope to God it won’t.”

Samuel L. Jackson: “If that motherf—er becomes president, I’m moving my black ass to South Africa,”

Lena Dunham: “I know a lot of people have been threatening to do this, but I really will. I know a lovely place in Vancouver.”

Neve Campbell: vowed to move back home to Canada.

Singers

Cher: If Trump gets elected, “I’m moving to Jupiter.”

Miley Cyrus: “I am moving if he is president,” “I don’t say things I don’t mean!”

Barbara Streisand: “I’m either coming to your country if you’ll let me in, or Canada.”

Comedians

Amy Schumer: “My act will change because I will need to learn to speak Spanish, because I will move to Spain or somewhere. It’s beyond my comprehension if Trump won. It’s just too crazy.”

Chelsea Handler: “I did buy a house in another country just in case,” “So all these people that threaten to leave the country and then don’t — I actually will leave that country.”

Jon Stewart: would consider “getting in a rocket and going to another planet, because clearly this planet’s gone bonkers”

Whoopi Goldberg: “maybe it’s time for me to move, you know. I can afford to go.”

Keegan-Michael Key: said he would flee north to Canada. “It’s like, 10 minutes from Detroit,” “That’s where I’m from; my mom lives there. It’d make her happy too.”

Political Figures

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg joked in an interview with The New York Times in July that it’d be time to move to New Zealand if Trump were to win.

“Now it’s time for us to move to New Zealand,” she said quoting her husband who died in 2010. “I can’t imagine what the country would be with Donald Trump as our president. For the country, it could be four years. For the court, it could be — I don’t even want to contemplate that.”

Ginsburg later apologized for her comments, calling them “ill-advised.”

Civil rights activist Al Sharpton told a reporter earlier this year that he’s “reserving my ticket out of here if [Trump] wins.”

http://newsasylum.com/2016/11/09/list-celebrities-vowed-leave-u-s-trump-elected/


----------



## zekeusa

I'll give everyone free rides to the airport!


----------



## waybomb

These people are so fucked up they think we would change our minds because they said they would move.

Creeps.


----------



## Danang Sailor

_*Al Sharpton??*_  I'll help him pack, drive him to the airport, and pay for his ticket to wherever he wants to go!  It would be
great to cap off a Trump win by getting a Sharpton-free country in the bargain!


----------



## Doc

I though Michael Moore and Alec Baldwin also said something along those lines, but I have not found the quotes.   If anyone else finds them please add them to this thread.


----------



## road squawker

Doc said:


> I thought... Alec Baldwin also said something along those lines,...



He said that BEFORE GWB was elected,..... typical lying liberal


----------



## mla2ofus

I think a majority of libs just love the sound of their own voice!!
                                     Mike


----------



## Danang Sailor

road squawker said:


> He said that BEFORE GWB was elected,..... typical lying liberal


Cher said the same thing about GeeDub ... but she's still here!  Why should we presume this "promise" is
any more valid?


----------



## road squawker

mla2ofus said:


> I think a majority of libs just love the sound of their own voice!!
> Mike



So do I  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grD_IINiH9c


----------



## Catavenger

For those who wish to leave; as the saying goes: _*Don't Let the Door Hit you in the Ass on the Way Out!*_


----------



## tiredretired

Danang Sailor said:


> _*Al Sharpton??*_  I'll help him pack, drive him to the airport, and pay for his ticket to wherever he wants to go!  It would be
> great to cap off a Trump win by getting a Sharpton-free country in the bargain!



 No way!!  I want Trump's new AG to investigate why he has never been prosecuted for income tax evasion.  Found guilty, throw his ass in jail for 20 years.  

It's a new American now. The word justice comes back to the DOJ and  Laws will be followed.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## bczoom

I just heard on the news that Spirit Airlines has created packages to Canadian destinations.


----------



## zekeusa

I must be out of the loop. I don't know half of these so called "celebrities" but go ahead and leave the country. I won't miss you....


----------



## MrLiberty

Canada has already said they didn't want Lena Dunham, and now Amy Shumer said she was only joking.  I suspect that most will not leave, they may go on a vacation and then claim that is what they meant, but they ain't going any where.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If I remember correctly . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Last helicopter. . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Moving to Canada sale!


----------



## road squawker

I hear that the above pictured liberal, now says that she was just "joking"  about moving.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leave the country!


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VVXmZmu3wkA&feature=youtu.be

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=rdsrzJpJ25k


----------



## Jim_S RIP

road squawker said:


> I hear that the above pictured liberal, now says that she was just "joking"  about moving.



They threaten to leave every election but as far as I know all of them are still here


----------



## road squawker

jim slagle said:


> They threaten to leave every election but as far as I know all of them are still here



As far as I can remember, the only one that actually left was Pierre Salinger who  moved to France after GWB was elected BECAUSE his employer needed him there.

this is the same bozo that said Pam Am 103 was never shot down


----------



## Catavenger

zekeusa said:


> I must be out of the loop. I don't know half of these so called "celebrities" but go ahead and leave the country. I won't miss you....



I wish I hadn't heard of half of them.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breitbart moving company

https://store.breitbart.com/collections/all-products/products/breitbart-moving-company-t-shirt


----------



## zekeusa

Some more....Amber Rose, George Lopez, Rosie Odonnell, Kanye West, Keegan Michael Key, Ali Wentworth, Bill Maher, Shakira, Jenifer Lawrence, Barry Diller, Omari Hardwick, Natasha Lyonne, Eddie Griffin, Spike Lee, Raven Symone, Chloe Sevigny, NeYo?(WTF?), Ruth Bader Ginsburg.....


----------



## Catavenger

zekeusa said:


> Some more....Amber Rose, George Lopez, Rosie Odonnell, Kanye West, Keegan Michael Key, Ali Wentworth, Bill Maher, Shakira, Jenifer Lawrence, Barry Diller, Omari Hardwick, Natasha Lyonne, Eddie Griffin, Spike Lee, Raven Symone, Chloe Sevigny, NeYo?(WTF?), Ruth Bader Ginsburg.....



Hey zekeusa didn't you know that 





> NeYo


is YoYo's brother?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There's not a one mentioned who I would miss if they left tomorrow.  There's a few I would be very happy to see leave.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Crowder on Trump's "racism" - worth watching!  [NOTE:  Slightly NSFW]

Trump -- Racist?


----------

